# Ungewollte Startseite



## Anonymous (6 März 2004)

Hi,´nachdem ich ungewollt auf eine pornographische Seite gelandet bin, kann ich bei meinem Internet Browser nicht mehr die Startseite unter Extras-Interneteinstellungen einstellen. Stattdessen wird immer wider diese "schmuddel" Seite angezeigt. Was soll ich tun um das Problem zu beheben????


----------



## cicojaka (6 März 2004)

weeeeelche??? Bitte um PN

Da muss man in der registry ein paar Einträge ändern, das kann Dir sicher jemand erklären, es gibt hier auch entsprechende Beiträge (suche mal nach "startseite" in der suche).#

kuck mal hier: http://www.dialerhilfe.de/regedit/startseite.php


----------



## PvW (6 März 2004)

Moin!

Zum Thema Startseitenklau findest du bei Spywareinfo einige
nützliche Tools.

Besonders erwähnt seien :


HiJackThis!
BHO-Demon
und
CWShredder
Download und Beschreibung: 
*
SpyWareInfo*

Waidmannsheil

Piet


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2004)

hallo

habe diese tools ausprobiert und habe immer noch diese lästige startseite.habe von adaware über pestpatrol,spybot,hijack ect alles versucht.an die regestry traue ich mich nicht ran.

habe im IE about:blank eingestellt aber es öffnet sich immer "Search the web" da sind ganz viele links zu xxx seiten.wie bekomme ich die kacke weg?das nervt so.
kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 März 2004)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.sophos.de/virusinfo/analyses/trojstartpgbg.html


----------



## Anonymous (3 April 2004)

funzt auch nicht.traue mich auch nicht so an die regedit ran.habe da schon mal ne menge schaden angerichtet.kann mir nicht jemand sagen wies beim IE in der regedit aussehen muss damit ich weis was ich da ändern bzw löschen kann?


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2004)

...und wenn Du in der Registration mal den Begriff der Startseite zur Suche eingibst? Gibt es da einen Treffer?


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2004)

ja da steht unter searchbar http://123search.biz und searchpage das selbe.in was soll ich das umändern?


----------



## Anonymous (8 April 2004)

*"kill search the web"*

Hi Mathias


Ich hatte das gleiche problem! Ich hatte auch schon alles ausprobiert.
Bis ich mal auf die idee kam mir den Quelltext von dieser Seite
ansuschauen. An dem wirst du zwar nichts erkennen aber
wenn du das Program HTML Studio 1.4b hast wirst du erkennen das die Datei im Verlauf gespeichert ist.

Den "*Verlauf*" findest du unter: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen
\"UserName"\Lokale Einstellungen\Verlauf (bei XP)

Nun lösche einfach den ganzen verlauf (allso nicht den ganzen Order 
nur den Inhalt) So müßt auch dein Problem behoben sein.
Las zur sicherheit nochmal den Hijacker durchlaufen!!!!  :tröst:


----------



## Anonymous (12 April 2004)

Hi Mathias,
versuche mal unter C' Windows. Web, Wallpaper, wenn Du unter Wallpaper die Schmuddelseite findest,  einfach löschen dann bist Du sie los.


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2004)

huhu, also ich kann zu dem thema folgendes sagen. 

Mir ist genau das selbe passiert, besser gesagt, hab immernoch das prob mit der startseite. 
Die exe datei hab ich gefunden und gelöscht, soweit so gut, dann die temp dateien, den verlauf, überall nachgeschaut und gecleant  :lol: 

Und alle paar min. öffnet sich diese startseite und mit div links zu pornoseiten. 
Ich bekomm das ding einfach nicht runter, 

evtl, kann ich ja den Ie neu installieren, meint ihr das könnte helfen


----------



## virenscanner (13 April 2004)

Ein HiJackThis-Log wäre ev. hilfreich...


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

*Ich hatte es auch...*

Also bei www.planetopia.de war es gestern ein Thema. Hab des alles ausgeführt und ist echt gut gegangen.

MFG HOMER


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2004)

*Ungewollte Startseite "search for..." http://oz.ep*

Hallo!

Gibt es inzwischen eine Lösung für dieses Problem? Ich habe mir auch diesen Hijacker eingefangen und werde ihn nicht wieder los.
HijackThis und Spybot finden ihn nicht; und in der registry habe ich auch schon rumgefuhrwerkt. :bigcry: 
Vielleich hat es inzwischen jemand geschafft.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

*Search for... : Problem gelöst*

Ich wußte genau, in welcher Minute der Schädling zusammen mit anderem Müll auf meine Festplatte gekommen ist. Dabei war auch die Datei scagent.exe, die sich immer wieder neu startet. Man sucht jetzt einfach in den Ordnern WINDOWS und SYSTEM32 nach Dateien, die genau dasselbe Datum/dieselbe Uhrzeit wie scagent.exe haben. Im abgesicherten Modus kann man diese dann löschen. Dann kann man noch in der Rgistry die IE-Startseiten neu einstellen. 
Damit war das Problem bei mir dann gelöst.


----------

